# Pics of my new boy!



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Here is a link to pics of my new boy  
UPDATE:EDIT had to refersh the link.
http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/t ... lemen.html


----------



## lane_m (May 20, 2009)

Oh! He is cuuute!

What fantastic markings! 

Congratulations


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Hehe, cute. I love pintos.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Congrats on your new boy, he's is so handsome and I absolutley love his markings


----------



## Ahava (Mar 25, 2009)

ahhh Larry, so cute! I love the markings!


----------



## Pipkin (Aug 26, 2009)

Oh my god he is just precious. So cute and tiny. Congrats Larry


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Thanks everyone for all the nice comments


----------



## mel2626 (Sep 28, 2009)

so so so cute!!! I really love his markings!! thanks for the pix!!


----------



## Pickles (May 6, 2009)

He is adorable  Such cute markings!


----------



## Garrick (Nov 4, 2009)

stunning! you are a very lucky!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I like the one picture too on your website where the hedgie is walking down the road  Too me its a picture with a thousand words. I love getting to see everyones hedgies and am so happy when people share them


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I can't see the pictures. Its a conspiracy.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Try this link shetland  
http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/t ... lemen.html


----------



## mel2626 (Sep 28, 2009)

Hedgieonboard said:


> I like the one picture too on your website where the hedgie is walking down the road  Too me its a picture with a thousand words. I love getting to see everyones hedgies and am so happy when people share them


I love that one too! I'v actually visited Larry's site a few times just to see it. It makes me happy. Very 'Happy Trails" or something. lol


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Oh my word Larry! He is just too precious! I want to hedgienap him. And little Gizmo is quite a doll too!


----------



## Stephanie76 (Nov 2, 2009)

How absolutely adorable. I am in love with these pictures!!!!! Congrats Larry on your new one! He is a lucky baby boy.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Thanks everyone :mrgreen: for all the nice comments.
Got an update this morning on his weight 90 grams at 51 days old!
He is gaining slowly but surly and i can't wait to get him here


----------



## lucky18ea (Nov 24, 2008)

What a handsome fella! I can't wait to bring them both up here!!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

lucky18ea said:


> What a handsome fella! I can't wait to bring them both up here!!


I owe you one big time :mrgreen:


----------



## hedgewawa (Apr 25, 2009)

I've been away from HHC for awhile. Log in and what is the first post I see? Your cute boy. How adorable. He made me laugh out loud, really. He looks so full of life and so curious. You are going to have some fun.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

That is a cute pic on your webpage - whose of yours is it? (the one walking down the road)

It doesn't look like a pet hedgie at all. Very big paws, thick legs...


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

LizardGirl said:


> That is a cute pic on your webpage - whose of yours is it? (the one walking down the road)
> 
> It doesn't look like a pet hedgie at all. Very big paws, thick legs...


A friend of mine helping to construct my site came up with this picture I will have to ask her where she got it.


----------

